# Shazam 2: Regisseur und Autor äußert sich zum Status des Films



## Darkmoon76 (2. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Shazam 2: Regisseur und Autor äußert sich zum Status des Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Shazam 2: Regisseur und Autor äußert sich zum Status des Films*


----------

